# Lasse mich werben / Aegwynn Allianz



## theaimless (6. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde mich werben lassen, möchte einen neuen Account hochspielen. Server/Fraktion siehe Threadtitel.

Ich spiele seit BC WoW und suche jetzt nach einem geeigneten RAF Partner

 

Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und arbeite als Elektroingenieur, von daher kann ich leider keine festen Spielzeiten versprechen aber ich denke wir können uns dann schon absprechen.

*Meine Bedingungen:*

*Du *übernimmst die Kosten für World of Warcraft, also Battlechest plus Warlords of Draenor (bekommt man zusammen schon für 25&#8364

 

*Ich *übernehme die 2 Monats-Gamecard, sodas du deinen Gratismonat plus die Werbt einen Freund Belohnung erhälst.

 

 

*Du *solltest zudem gut drauf sein und ein gewisses Maß an Reife besitzen 

 

Da es sich um einen neuen Account handelt, werde ich keine Erbstücke haben, geht dank Werbt einen Freund aber auch so schnell genug, das sollte dir vor Beginn klar sein. Solltest Du trotzdem mit Erbstücken spielen wollen, müsstest du die Goldkosten dafür übernehmen ( Erbstücke mit EXP Boost bis Stufe 90: Kopf (1500g), Schultern (1500g), Brust (1500g), Hose (1500g), Umhang (1500g), Waffe (1850g), Schild (1500g) =10850g - liegt in Deinem Ermessen ob du mit oder ohne Erbstücke spielen willst.

Wenn du interesse hast, melde dich bei mir via PN oder als Antwort am besten mit B-Net ID.

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Yuhai (8. März 2016)

Yuhai#2124

 

Bin Student. Habe Zeit aufgrund von Semesterferien und ziemlich umgänglich =)


----------



## theaimless (12. März 2016)

Yuhai#2124

 

Bin Student. Habe Zeit aufgrund von Semesterferien und ziemlich umgänglich =)

hab schon wen, danke dir


----------

